# Boozer or Amare?



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

Which of the two would you rather have? Amare is a highlight reel but I think Carlos is the more polished player and contributes more. Over the last 9 games The Cavs are 6-3 and Los is averaging 22 ppg and 16rbs.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Amare.. no brainer... Carlos could is a good member of partner for Lebron reign... Amare can turn into a superstar..


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*OK*

Why couldnt Boozer turn into a superstar?? He is averaging a double double in his second year in the league and was a secound round pick. He is also a top 5 rebounder already!!


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: OK*



> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> Why couldnt Boozer turn into a superstar?? He is averaging a double double in his second year in the league and was a secound round pick. He is also a top 5 rebounder already!!


His numbers are great...he plays with heart, but has not the talent, and not the size to be a dominant player.. i see him like an incredible contributor, maybe also an all-star in the east, but I repeat than Amare is another thing. Of course IMHO


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*ben*

So Ben Wallace isnt dominant on the Boards or on defense? He is only 6-9? Charles Barkly wasnt dominant as a 6-5 PF?? Not a good argument at all. And if he is so undersized and doesnt have talent than how is he putting up those numbers??:yes:


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I love Boozer! Amare is, although unbelievable talent, just too fragile! You need a hard nosed player like Boozer at PF!


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: OK*



> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> His numbers are great...he plays with heart, but has not the talent, and not the size to be a dominant player.. i see him like an incredible contributor, maybe also an all-star in the east, but I repeat than Amare is another thing. Of course IMHO


Boozer has more talent than Amare, period, end of story. He hits fadeaway 15 footers with regularity, and has good if not great moves in the post. Amare is all athletiscm and has very limited basketball skills IMO.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: ben*



> Originally posted by <b>Unlimitedgame</b>!
> So Ben Wallace isnt dominant on the Boards or on defense? He is only 6-9? Charles Barkly wasnt dominant as a 6-5 PF?? Not a good argument at all. And if he is so undersized and doesnt have talent than how is he putting up those numbers??:yes:


Ben is dominant on d, but on offense u often play 4 vs 5.(personally I don't consider him a superstar). I mean, I like Boozer, is for sure a good player, but he has not a very various offensive game... I'll take Amare everyday.. I see on him an incredible potential that I don't see in a mature guy like Boozer.. And I haven't said he has not talent, because isn't true but i've said he has not a superstar talent..Then there is the athletism that is in favor of Amare(even if Carlos is a good talent..).. 
U have not to double team a guy like Boozer(this is another aspect)..
The bumbers are not everything.. u got to remember this.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

BoOzzzzzzZ


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Amare, and its not even close imo. Sure, booz is great and is doing better than him this year, but i dont see much room for him to get better. Amare has the talent to be one of the top players in the league...id rather have him


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> Amare, and its not even close imo. Sure, booz is great and is doing better than him this year, but i dont see much room for him to get better. Amare has the talent to be one of the top players in the league...id rather have him


this is a part of what I wanted to say.. u were quick and shyntetical.. u focused on the point.. Amare has everythink to be a top player.. I don't think Carlos does.


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*what?!*

What difference does it make how many post moves you have if you score 20 ppg?? Barkley didnt have post moves, He was just strong and had a decent medium range shot.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*not even close*

I honestly don't see where there is a comparison!!!

AMare is head and shoulders above Carlos!!!

First just because he sprained his ankle, and has not played, doesn't mean he isn't progressing. Carlos is also a year older, and it seems that he is pretty much topping out at where he is

Amare on the other hand improves with every game. Yes he doesn't hit the mid-range jumper consistently yet, BUT he still SCORES 20 a game!!! Anyone who can score 20 a game inside without a shot, is a special player. 

Amare is young enough and improving that in a year he will hit that shot, and watch out everyone!! Stoudemire with a shot is a SCARY SCARY superstar!!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*boozer vs stoudemire*

makes a good comparison because they are differant kind of players and also have similar impact. boozer is your basic fundamental, go to college guy, that plays well in the framework of the offense, i do think he has more room to develope, amare is an out of highschool guy who doesnt rely on fundamentals as much as raw ability. amare is much more explosive. i dont think either one is a number one option type player but both can be a piece to a championship. i'll take either one and be happy.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Amare probably, but he's been injured a few times this season, which makes me question his health.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Amare cuz hes got a much higher ceiling!!!:yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd have to see the new and improved Boozer play Amare to know for sure. Last time they played each other, Amare made Boozer look like second round garbage. It was embarrassing. So I'm not going to be so quick to make that mistake again.

Amare needs to get his *** off the injured list though. Like Charles Barkley said, that's quickly becoming the knock on that kid.


----------



## Unlimitedgame (Jul 16, 2003)

*WOW*

How is Boozer topping out???!!?!?! He is in his second season and has increased every major statistical catagory from his Rookie season!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Right now, boozer... Kid can do it all
Peple can say he has no room to improve, but once he gets the mid range jumper down like Malone did, he can be a complete beast... I think he's going to the all star game next year for sure

Amare has better defensive potential though


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well it is pretty easy to bag on Amare and take Boozer right now considering how well he's been playing and how Amare has had an injury plagued season..

It depends on what team you're talking about.. I think Boozer would be better than Amare for a team who has a lot of offense. He could be a reliable 3rd scorer and an enforcer who for years will be near the top of the league in rebounding.. But I think Amare has a chance to be a first tier PF.. Boozer is already very polished, where will he top out?

The fact that Amare averages 16ppg with such a limited array of offensive moves (though it's improving) should scare people, but instead Stoudemire continually gets the cold shoulder.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Boozer has improved greatly this year, but Amare still has more upside. Boozer is not very athletic, but is a good post player. Amare is also younger.

If I was a GM, I would want Amare.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

no contest....AMARE! is a hall of famer


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Boozer has improved greatly this year, but Amare still has more upside. Boozer is not very athletic, but is a good post player. Amare is also younger.
> 
> If I was a GM, I would want Amare.


Yeah I agree. Boozer is a very good player and is such a workhorse. But Amare has that star potential written all over him..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow. I like the Cavs and all. And I really like Boozer. But I question whether some of you have seen Amare play. Let alone seen Amare and Boozer on the floor against one another. It's like day and night.

Amare is far more athletic than Boozer. And he plays the game with even more intensity. Which is saying a lot.

I agree, a lot of people are bagging on Amare since he is injured and Boozer is hot right now. It's kind of shortsighted right now.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Read this article about Boozer:

Link:http://www.realgm.com/src_ap.php?articleid=1784

He is the real deal!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Boozer is a better rebounder, shooter, passer and has better post moves. Amare is much more athletic and explosive giving him more potential but right now right now I think Boozer is the better player.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

It looks like people are voting based on how they are playing right now. Boozer is blowing up, while Amare has been injured. Ask again next year


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Boozer is a better rebounder, shooter, passer and has better post moves. Amare is much more athletic and explosive giving him more potential but right now right now I think Boozer is the better player.


Watch games. Boozer plays againt Amare and Amare makes him look like a school boy.

This poll is


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Watch games. Boozer plays againt Amare and Amare makes him look like a school boy.
> 
> This poll is


Says Amares biggest fan. Doesnt mean much coming from you.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Says Amares biggest fan. Doesnt mean much coming from you.


He's right though. I was saying that Boozer was probably as good or better than Nene and Amare. But then I watched Boozer try to guard both of them. And it was not pretty. Both just abuse Boozer with their quickness. Neither Amare nor Nene have any respect for Boozer in the post. They both just drop step around him and dunk on his face.

While I think Boozer is a terrific fit for the Cavs. It's kind of like how Horace Grant fit in with the Bulls. I wouldn't consider Horace to have been better than Shawn Kemp. But I do question if Kemp would have been able to get his as easily as Horace did, playing next to Jordan and Scottie. Horace was able to succeed for the same reason boozer can. He can catch passes, make the easy baskets, he is competent to very good at defense...and he can make the 15 footer consistently.

He'll be an all-star. But I don't think he is or will ever be better than Amare or Nene. Stats be damned.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> He's right though. I was saying that Boozer was probably as good or better than Nene and Amare. But then I watched Boozer try to guard both of them. And it was not pretty. Both just abuse Boozer with their quickness. Neither Amare nor Nene have any respect for Boozer in the post. They both just drop step around him and dunk on his face.
> 
> While I think Boozer is a terrific fit for the Cavs. It's kind of like how Horace Grant fit in with the Bulls. I wouldn't consider Horace to have been better than Shawn Kemp. But I do question if Kemp would have been able to get his as easily as Horace did, playing next to Jordan and Scottie. Horace was able to succeed for the same reason boozer can. He can catch passes, make the easy baskets, he is competent to very good at defense...and he can make the 15 footer consistently.
> ...


The only game Amare has played against Boozer this year was on October 30th. Thats over 3 months ago, Boozer has definitely come into his own since then. 

Amare has quickness over Boozer, but thats about it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> The only game Amare has played against Boozer this year was on October 30th. Thats over 3 months ago, Boozer has definitely come into his own since then.
> ...


Well. In that game Amare had 25 points, 8 boards and 4 blocked shots.

Vs.

11 points 13 boards and no blocked shots from Booozer.

And against Nene

Dec 2:
Nene:
21 points 13 boards 1 blocked shot

Boozer:
13 points 3 boards 5 fouls 1 blocked shot

Those type of things would give me a little bit of pause. Boozer is hot right now. Amare is injured.

Boozer was underrated. But now people are getting a little out of control with things.

Boozer is a better rebounder than Amare. That's about it.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

All about Amare


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Well. In that game Amare had 25 points, 8 boards and 4 blocked shots.
> 
> Vs.
> ...


8 rebounds for someone like Amare is not that good. 25 points on 7-17 is not that good either, thats 41% shooting for a post player. Thats horrid. The 4 blocks is good. Boozer easily outrebounded Amare with 13, and shot 5-8 which is much more efficient than 7-17. 



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> And against Nene
> 
> Dec 2:
> ...


I never mentioned nene. 



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Boozer is a better rebounder than Amare. That's about it.


Shooter? Passer? Hes also the smarter player.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They've both had monster games. 38, 32-18 + 32-20 in cons. nights, etc.

Boozer is a good team player, a very good rebounder, has good FG%, is durable, and is tough. He might be more polished, but he's only one year older. Sometimes a polished young player just beats out a raw or less-polished young player.

Amare is about as athletic as they come. But last time I checked, 47% with sky-high dunks or what have you is still worse than 53%. Heck, very few players aren't worse than .530. And Amare rebounds less and he's not as good at passing.

Maybe it'll be like Rasheed Wallace and Kurt Thomas, both out of the '95 draft. Rasheed was/is supposed to be head and shoulders above Thomas, and Wallace can be great at times, but mostly it's a tease. An expensive one, with all the cost and negativity. But KT? There isn't much of a downside to having him. And he's a pretty good passer, too.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

So I guess Boozer surpassed Martin as the better player, in reference to the previous comparison poll between them? I'm surprised that Boozer is leading by 5, because Amare is simply the better player. Just ask "BigAmare", his knowledge about Amare is so logical that no one can argue about it. Oh well, next thing y'all know appears right before our eyes is the poll "Boozer or Garnett, or Boozer or Malone(young)"


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Boozer. I never really liked Amare all that much, Sure he is very athletic but his low post game is weak, he's not a good shooter. Boozer really has no flaws. Some say Boozer is undersized, but he does have a 9'1" reach, which makes him essentially a 6'10" player.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This thread is as stupid as it gets.

Amare is not as good of a rebounder? Well last time I checked Boozer wasn't playing with Marion who is among the top rebounders as well.

How many teammates average 9+rebounds each? Last season none except Marion and Amare for most of the time.

Look at tonights game. Amare had 6 blocks in the first quarter alone. At least 3 on allstar Kirilenko.
Right now he has 10 blocks and 6 or more on Kirilenko.

Boozer isn't nearly as good defender, dominant low post scorer, shotblocking presence, running the floor, finishing, ball handling...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

A big I told you so

Amare OWNS Boozer.

12 points 6 rebounds 1 assist 2 steals 1 block for Amare
4 points 3rebounds 2-8FG for Boozer

Suns 60 Cavs 41 at the half.

 

The Suns would be much better than the Cavs if they were healthy and playing their schedule.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> How many teammates average 9+rebounds each? Last season none except Marion and Amare for most of the time.


04 NBA champs have 2


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> 04 NBA champs have 2


Good call Jemel.. C-Webb averages 9.5 boards and Brad Miller averages 10.6. 

:grinning:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> Good call Jemel.. C-Webb averages 9.5 boards and Brad Miller averages 10.6.
> ...


Because Miller started when Webber was out.

How many games did Malone and Shaq play together of those?

Besides that post is 2 month old or so.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Great thread recycle!

This hype surrounding Cleveland is ridiculous. They're a decent team that just went on a hot streak. Not even good, but decent. Sure there's a good chance they'll be a Top 3 team in the East for years to come, but they're not even close to being there yet, as this losing streak shows. Now people are starting threads about them possibly going to the Finals when they are 8 games below .500 and a playoff berth is in jeopardy, and about how Boozer is better than Amare, and about how they have a better frontcourt than the Pacers or the Pistons. Like BigAmare said, this thread is as stupid as it gets.

I have some threads I'm saving for next December and January, that will make certain posters look really stupid unless LeBron has an MVP-caliber season next year.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> A big I told you so
> 
> Amare OWNS Boozer.
> ...


Boozer now has 15 and 10, Amare has 17 and 9. The Cavs have narrowed the gap as well.

Boozer is in the top 5 of the league in rebounding: 11.5 boards on the best rebounding (statistically) team in the league. He is a big reason why they are first. Oh, and Ilgauskas also grabs 8 rebounds a game, which is only 1 less than Marion, and when you consider that Boozer grabs three more rebounds a game than Amare...I think it is safe to say that Boozer is a better rebounder.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Because Miller started when Webber was out.
> ...


? You do realize that Jemel is probably the biggest fan of the Lakers on this board? I realize that C-Webb's absence had a significant impact on Miller's numbers/minutes, I was just making a jestly slight on Jemel..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Boozer now has 15 and 10, Amare has 17 and 9. The Cavs have narrowed the gap as well.
> ...


The game is already over for like 30 minutes and it was never close really.

Suns Biggest Lead 21 Cavs Biggest Lead 0 
Suns win by 17 and it never was never really closer than 10 points at any point.

Good for Boozer he almost doubled his rebounds and increased his points on bad shooting in the 4th quarter when Amare was enjoying an easy win on the bench.

And for some weird reason D'Antoni put McDyess on Boozer for most part of the 2nd half too.
Maybe has something to do with the Suns being in the lottery and owning the Cavs pick if they make the playoffs. Didn't help anyway.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

WHOA, when I clicked on the thread, I expected Amare to have 60% of the votes, but Boozer is actually up, surprising if you ask me.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> WHOA, when I clicked on the thread, I expected Amare to have 60% of the votes, but Boozer is actually up, surprising if you ask me.


Retarded if you ask me.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

boozer is a better rebounder.

amare is better at everything else, and has far more upside.

amare > boozer.


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> Good for Boozer he almost doubled his rebounds and increased his points on bad shooting in the 4th quarter when Amare was enjoying an easy win on the bench.


Man you just lost more credit if you still have any. Amare played 46 minutes, so Boozer doubled his rebounds in 2 minutes? :laugh: 

Everybody knows Amare is doing stats padding nowadays. Looks like Boozer did that too tonight.

BTW I think they are quite even right now with Amare having more upside. But I just voted for Bozzer because of you. Proud?:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

10:33) [PHX] Stoudemire Substitution replaced by McDyess
(10:10) [PHX] Lampe Jump Shot: Missed
(10:09) [CLE] Boozer Rebound (Off:4 Def:4)
(9:54) [CLE] James Jump Shot: Missed
(9:53) [CLE] Boozer Rebound (Off:5 Def:4)
(9:53) [PHX] McDyess Foul: Personal (3 PF)
(9:29) [PHX] Lampe Jump Shot: Missed
(9:27) [CLE] Boozer Rebound (Off:5 Def:5)
(9:23) [CLE] James Turnover: Bad Pass (5 TO)
(9:23) [PHX] Team Timeout: Regular



Yeah Boozer had 7 rebounds before the 4th quarter. 3 alone in that 1 minute span that Stoudemire was on the bench and the rest in garbage time as well.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah I'm pretty surprised at the poll result too. I'm actually gonna side w/ bigamare for once and pick Amare over Boozer.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

can you imagine if amare were on the cavs instead of boozer? they wouldn't be struggling to get into the playoffs, that's for sure. think phoenix would take that trade?

anyways, it's amare by a country mile, whatever that means.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> can you imagine if amare were on the cavs instead of boozer? they wouldn't be struggling to get into the playoffs, that's for sure. think phoenix would take that trade?
> 
> anyways, it's amare by a country mile, whatever that means.


I disagree. Boozer is the perfect complementary PF IMO for LBJ, Big Z and the Cavs team as a whole. IMO The Cavs are better with Boozer than if they had Amare.

With that being said, I picked Amare. Boozer is the better rebounder and jump shooter, but Amare is more athletic and has a much higher ceiling. IMO their post game and defense are about the same.

but can we please stop comparing HEAD TO HEAD??? it doesn't mean squat towards this debate if amare has a better game vs boozer or vice versa. the only thing it shows is how boozer/amare's playing style match each other.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Id take Amare if i had to choose between them.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Boozer all the way. People just don't give this guy enough credit. His numbers are ridiculous. Here is a list of reasons Boozer is better.

1. Despite Stoudamire being teamed with Matrix, his team has a terrible record. Cavs are doing markedly better.

2. Boozer plays within himself, Stoudamire doesn't. We know this because Boozer shoots at ~53% vs. Stoudamire at ~49%, and Boozer only commits 1.8tpg to Stoudamire's 3tpg, despire Boozer making slightly more assits. Plus he also averages 1 less foul a game. Amare is sloppy in comparison.

3. Boozer is a smarter rebounder and is 7th in the league in offensive rebounds per game.

4. Boozer has more size.

They both play roughly the same minutes and are almost exactly 1 year apart in age. Maybe its just that Boozer is a little ugly and plays blue collar ball that makes some of you like Amare better. The only thing I can see that Amare has on Boozer is flashy dunks. For now Boozer is the man.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Boozer definitely doesn't get as much credit as he should, and his value to the Cavaliers can't be overlooked (They went on a losing streak when he was injured for a few games).. but come on, some of those arguments are insane. "2. Boozer plays within himself, Stoudamire doesn't. We know this because Boozer shoots at ~53% vs. Stoudamire at ~49%"?? Please. So does everyone other than the 5 people ahead of Booze in FG% play outside themselves? 

Boozer isn't better than Amare because he has more size. He has 13 pounds on Amare, but that doesn't make up for the difference in athleticism. Stoudemire is still raw where Boozer is polished, yet he is still a bigger impact player on offense.

Bottom line - dominant offensive players contend for titles. Amare can be a dominant offensive player - hell, he's averaging 25ppg on 51% shooting (http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/splits?statsId=3607) since the break, and people still say his low post game isn't that great, though it's getting markedly better.

Amare is averaging 3.5orpg since the break, Boozer averages 3.1 for the season. I don't see how that makes Boozer a better player. He is a better defensive rebounder, yes, but Amare doesn't really have a lot of focus when it comes to defensive rebounding and almost all Suns fans agree that it is something he needs to work on..

As for all the "LoL d00d, eye voted for BooZeR cuz Stodameyer suxz, take THAT BigAmare~~~!" posters.. whatever. All this poll does is reflect the bias that people garner when they let other posters affect their opinions instead of forming their own.. Why don't you ask the moron gm's who run the teams who they'd rather have? Or that stupid ESPN network, when they said Amare was the 9th most valuable asset in the NBA -- last year, when he was averaging 13.5ppg instead of 20.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Boozer is a well rounded player and a real good fit as "Horace Grant" type of player. As someone stated before. Nothing wrong with Boozer at all.

Amare in the other hand is much more explosive and aggressive when playing inside. I will probably be misquoted, but Amare's explosiveness is very close to that of Shawn Kemp and a very young Shaq. If Amare can develop a back to the basket move and manage to get stronger, he will almost be as unstoppable as a those aformentioned players.

Boozer is a better shooter and a better rebounder, but Amare has been injured and can definitely improve his rebounding when healthy.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

amare is a good deal better on the defensive end as well....


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

if you already have a primary scorer, like the cavs do, i'd take boozer, he plain solid in every aspect of his game


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i think the votes are lop sided because people on this board talk about a player so much that u tend to hate them after a while...Ex.Alvin Williams....Amare.....


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

At the moment it's a close one. I would pick Amare because he's better at offense and a better shot blocker. Of course if you had some problems rebounding (like perhaps Toronto) you would clearly pick Boozer.

But in the future I can see Amare become 25+10+2 player, while I don't think Boozer will get so much better. He'll probably participate in a couple of All star games, but Amare will become All NBA first team candidate.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> boozer is a better rebounder.
> 
> amare is better at everything else, and has far more upside.
> ...


Amare has a better offensive game? Has better hands? Or is his upside only larger because of his athleticism? or maybe age?

Just playing devils advocate here. I could care less one way or the other


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare owns Boozer.

Statistically Boozer is a better rebounder but he plays in the East and his small forward doesn't average close to 10 rebounds per game either.

Amare is so much better than Boozer.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare owns Boozer.
> 
> Statistically Boozer is a better rebounder but he plays in the East and his small forward doesn't average close to 10 rebounds per game either.
> ...


Please stop with this tired he plays in the East nonsense. Or his SF blah blah blah blah. Give good solid reasons. Is it that hard to do?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Please stop with this tired he plays in the East nonsense. Or his SF blah blah blah blah. Give good solid reasons. Is it that hard to do?


For BigAmare or anyone else?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> For BigAmare or anyone else?


BigAmare


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

boozer is a more consistant fundamental player but amare is more power and sheer dominating... i would gtake amare because of his age and his potential is much higher than boozer's


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think people are aware of the fact that Amare is only 1 year younger than Boozer. I agree that Amare is going to be a better player than Boozer (if he's not already). Amare is just an extemely physically gifted player both strong and quick. Boozer is not nearly as gifted athletically but is very good at rebounding and has a better shot than Amare. The difference has nothing to do with age however. While Boozer played 3 years at Duke Amare kept changing high schools and therefore graduated at 20.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare graduated at 19. He was about 5 month older than Garnett when Garnett came to the league.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare owns Boozer.
> 
> Statistically Boozer is a better rebounder but he plays in the East and his small forward doesn't average close to 10 rebounds per game either.
> ...


exactly.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Please stop with this tired he plays in the East nonsense. Or his SF blah blah blah blah. Give good solid reasons. Is it that hard to do?


i hate to break it to you, but the fact that amare is in the west and boozer is in the east is a VERY solid reason.

western frontcourts are far more menacing than eastern frontcourts.

you have to take that into account.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

I would say that AMare is head and shoulders above Boozer.... and that said, I am not about to keep beating a dead horse with this thing, because it has already been beatin, jumped on, Lit on fire, and thrown off a cliff......

Boozer is a good complimentary player.... Amare has a better upside, and will have a better career... period.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> i hate to break it to you, but the fact that amare is in the west and boozer is in the east is a VERY solid reason.
> ...


How is that a good reason? Kenyon Martin is in the East and Slava is in the West, but that doesn't mean jack.

Martin is better because he's a better perimeter defender, shot blocker, passer, ball handler, plays with more focus and effort.... get the point? 

What conference you are in has nothing to do with who is a better player.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> How is that a good reason? Kenyon Martin is in the East and Slava is in the West, but that doesn't mean jack.
> ...


sure it does. amare is in the west. he goes up against western teams more often. in most cases, the west has far better frontcourt players than the east. put 1 and 2 together.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> sure it does. amare is in the west. he goes up against western teams more often. in most cases, the west has far better frontcourt players than the east. put 1 and 2 together.


Are these guys NBA players? Yes. Who cares who he is playing against in the West what does his talents have to do with who hes playing against? These east versus west arguments are ridiculous. I guess that means Paul Pierce is better than Kobe because the better guards are out east. Right?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> sure it does. amare is in the west. he goes up against western teams more often. in most cases, the west has far better frontcourt players than the east. put 1 and 2 together.


K, easy math.

Slava= in West
West frontcourts>East frontcourts

Slava>Kenyon Martin?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

i'm not saying the conference you play in is the ONLY FACTOR, but it IS a factor. 

when you go up against the likes of duncan shaq yao KG stromile ratliff camby dampier brand kirilenko gasol etc the majority of the time, it tends to be a little tougher than going against the comparably weak frontcourts of the east.

it's common sense.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> i'm not saying the conference you play in is the ONLY FACTOR, but it IS a factor.
> 
> when you go up against the likes of duncan shaq yao KG stromile ratliff camby dampier brand kirilenko gasol etc the majority of the time, it tends to be a little tougher than going against the comparably weak frontcourts of the east.
> ...


Amare is at 19.5 points and 9.3 rebounds against the east this year. His season average is 19.8 and 8.8 rebounds. I dont see much difference. 

You forget that even though west has better power forwards, eastern teams probably know this and send double teams on players they know are mismatched. A western team might keep single coverage because theyre confident in their forward to guard another elite forward.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

this is the dumbest argument ever.

boozer is a very good complimentary player. he thrives off of the open looks he gets and rebounds he corrals due to the attention paid to lebron and Z. he's a good fit for the cavs.

amare is a very good player, period. he is also the FOCAL POINT of the suns right now. he is constantly double teamed and still manages to find a way to score. his downfall right now is that he's not accomplished at passing out of the doubleteam (something boozer rarely, if ever, sees). when he gets that down and his jumper improves slightly (it's already much better than he's given credit for), and his defensive intensity catches up with his athleticism, he'll be considered one of the top 10 players in the league.

i would be surprised if a single gm would select boozer over amare.

and i know, you're gonna discount my opinions 'cuz i'm a suns fan, but i'm a realistic suns fan. see my takes on marion being a second-class all-star.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i for one cant beleive Boozer has the lead in the voting. If people actually voted for him, u havent watched Amare play much this year and or u have sucumbed to all the Cav hype. Boozer is a very good player, but Amare is just something special. Hes been playing so well lately, and is going to be a top 5 player in the nba really soon. 

19.8 ppg
8.8 rpg
1.3 assists
1.09 steals
1.66 blocks
about 49% shooting
*on his second year out of hs* 

How can anybody go against these numbers. Yao wasnt even picked over him in rookie of year voting last year. Boozer is having an excellent year and is going to be a very good pf, but Amare will be an elite one.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

Im just curious Ryguy, how you could say it looks as though Boozer is topping out? Its his second year in the league, and hes already topping out?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> i for one cant beleive Boozer has the lead in the voting. If people actually voted for him, u havent watched Amare play much this year and or u have sucumbed to all the Cav hype. Boozer is a very good player, but Amare is just something special. Hes been playing so well lately, and is going to be a top 5 player in the nba really soon.


So out of Tmac,Kobe,Tim Duncan,KG,Jermaine Oneal who is he going to supplant not counting

Yao Ming
Lebron James
Carmelo Anthony
Zach Randolph
Andrei Kirilenko


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Jermaine Oneal


hes the one. Amare is close number wise right now. In a couple years he will be ahead of Jermaine...

Melo, randolph and Kirilinko wont ever be top 5

Lebron and Yao, yea they may be better than Amare later on (im pretty sure Lebron will, but not sure about Yao. Who is younger and has played better)

so he will be possibly be top 5, and imo defintly top 7


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> i'm not saying the conference you play in is the ONLY FACTOR, but it IS a factor.
> 
> when you go up against the likes of duncan shaq yao KG stromile ratliff camby dampier brand kirilenko gasol etc the majority of the time, it tends to be a little tougher than going against the comparably weak frontcourts of the east.
> ...


Your argument is so flawed its not even funny


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> Im just curious Ryguy, how you could say it looks as though Boozer is topping out? Its his second year in the league, and hes already topping out?


He spent three years in one of, if not the most, heralded college programs in the country, and is already quite polished. He will learn to use his strength better inside, and I think he'll be a solid 18ppg scorer, but given what he is already compared to what type of athleticism/agility/finesse, etc (or lack thereof), to me it seems unreasonable to think that Boozer should make any great strides in his game outside of perhaps passing (like Karl Malone did throughout his career, started out as a 1.5apg type player).. little tweaks here and there to become an 18/12/3 type player, sure.. but there just isn't a huge amount of room for improvement.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> hes the one. Amare is close number wise right now. In a couple years he will be ahead of Jermaine...
> ...


So Jermaine Oneal at 24 years old will suddendly stop improving. So you are saying that Amare is close to Jermaine Oneal right now? Wow


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> hes the one. Amare is close number wise right now. In a couple years he will be ahead of Jermaine...
> ...


So Amare has the talent to be a top 5 player but Melo doesnt? I mean, come on now how can you even justify that statement


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> So you are saying that Amare is close to Jermaine Oneal right now? Wow


stat wise yes....prescence on the court and leadership of course not

JO
20.3 ppg
10.10 rpg
2.1 spg
.74 spg
2.65 bpg
43% shooting

Jo has a couple more rebounds and 1 more ppg and 1 asp. More blocks as well. But Amare is close in all of these categories, and according to nba.com, Amare has the higher efficiency rating. He also shoots a lot better. Of course Jo is better right now, but STAT wise, which i mentioned, Amare isnt far behind. Jo has 6 more yars than him in the league as well

Im not a pheonix fan, and im not an Amare fan, but people here are just not giving him enough credit. Asking if Boozer is better, and Boozer actually getting a good number of votes, proves this. Amare is a special talent, and is going to be an elite player. Boozer is very good, but anybody who says he has the talent to be elite like Amare is kidding themself


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> So Amare has the talent to be a top 5 player but Melo doesnt? I mean, come on now how can you even justify that statement


i just think he will. Of course melo has the talent to be one, but not with the attitude hes been showing lately. Melo could easily be better, but in my opinion i just do not think he will. Obviusly in yours u think he will be. Im absolutely sold on amare, after seeing many of his game lately. I just see something special in him. He is so tenacious and agressive, has all the physical gifts, and is working on his fundamentals. He is getting better and better.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I can't believe Boozer is leading this pole. You all remember what conference he plays in right?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

I voted Boozer, just to piss off **** riding Amare fans.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I can't believe Boozer is leading this pole. You all remember what conference he plays in right?


exactly what i was saying.


----------



## HELLHAMMER (Apr 14, 2003)

I just want to ask does anybody think that Boozer has the potential to become the next Karl Malone?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HELLHAMMER</b>!
> I just want to ask does anybody think that Boozer has the potential to become the next Karl Malone?


Maybe the next Jeff Malone.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> I voted Boozer, just to piss off **** riding Amare fans.


Go you


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

BUMP 

They play again tonight. 
Last game @ Utah:
Amare - 29 points, 9 rebounds, 4 blocks, 11-16 FG
Boozer - 27 points, 18 rebounds, 11-19 FG

I guess the consensus answer is now Amare. But I hope for another good battle tonight between these two.

Heres a link to another Amare/Boozer thread:
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=112459


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare wasn't on Boozer last game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Man Im a Boozer fan and all but Amare is going to be something special...

Were looking at a top tier player in the league in the next 3 years with Amare...

Boozer will always be a solid starting PF and may even have an All Star game or two but I seriously doubt he will reach the heights Amare will get to in his NBA career.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

I demand a recount, lol.

Sorry about resurrecting this, but after this whole past season, a reflection on this seems appropriate.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Man Im a Boozer fan and all but Amare is going to be something special...
> 
> Were looking at a top tier player in the league in the next 3 years with Amare...
> 
> Boozer will always be a solid starting PF and may even have an All Star game or two but I seriously doubt he will reach the heights Amare will get to in his NBA career.


Im proud of what I wrote...:biggrin:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

wow a straight up tie after my vote,,i take amare


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

just to be an ***, im voting boozer to put him in the lead.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

How people can possibly vote Boozer is beyond me. Maybe I'm a homer, but Amare is a beast, and a future HOF'er. Boozer is just a solid PF.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> How people can possibly vote Boozer is beyond me. Maybe I'm a homer, but Amare is a beast, and a future HOF'er. Boozer is just a solid PF.


Look at when this thread first started.

Amare suffered a lot of backlash because of the support he received.

Personally, I have never understand the facination with Boozer. The chairs at the Jazz's practice facility are undefeated against Boozer since he can't guard them.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: not even close*



RyGuY43084 said:


> Amare is young enough and improving that in a year he will hit that shot, and watch out everyone!! Stoudemire with a shot is a SCARY SCARY superstar!!


:clap: :yes: 
Now that's not just a prediction, it's reality.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> How people can possibly vote Boozer is beyond me. Maybe I'm a homer, but Amare is a beast, and a future HOF'er. Boozer is just a solid PF.


So true but maybe I'm a little shady toward Carlos Boozer b/c he bounced on the Cavaliers but Carlos Boozer will never ever ever be on Amare's level (but thats obvious).


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah different players All together. 
Amare is scary because he is just getting better at other facets of the game.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Announcer*: Who votes for Amare?
*Crowd*: YAYYYYYYYY!
*Announcer*: How many like Boozer?
*Crowd*: BOOOOOOOO!
*Boozer*: Coach Sloan, are they booing me?
*Jerry Sloan*: No Carlos, theyre not saying BOOO! Theyre saying BOOOOZER!
*Boozer*: Are you guys saying Booooooo or BOOOOOZER?
*Crowd*: BOOOOOOOOO!




Rep points for the first person to know where that came from.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i was saying boozer
the simpsons film festival espisode


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here?: http://carlosloozer.com/


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

I CANT BELIEVE THE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY VOTED FOR BOOZER..... :eek8: 

I'm shocked...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i was saying boozer
> the simpsons film festival espisode


you beat me to it


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

from now on whenever i want to gauge a posters credibility i'll refer to this thread first. wow on some of you haters.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Amare is just getting started in his career and already he can't be stopped down low with his combination of size,speed,leaping ability, and overal athleticism....Does anyone remember what he did to the Spurs and with Duncan guarding him......It wasn't even funny how Duncan wasn't able to guard him or the whole Spurs unit for that matter.....The scary thing is that he's just starting to make his outside jumper......When he can make it consistently on a regular basis.....Oh My God Look Out!.....By the way who dicided to put Boozer or Amare anyway?......Maybe AMare or Duncan or KG, but Boozer? Come on......Boozer is a solid player, but his play in Utah should speak for itself this year.....Just ask any utah fan who they'd rather have?


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

They're saying Boooo-urns.

Give me Amare 25x a day.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ben*

I took Amare but I could see the arguement for either sides.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Is this really a question?? Is this really a debate?? 
Anybody who would take Boozer over Amare has to be from Alaska or something b/c there's NO WAY Boozer should be taken over Amare at ANY TIME or in ANY SITUATION.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

the 69 people who picked boozer must be picking him as a joke or something.... this poll shouldnt even be close


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this thread happened before last season before people starting thinking of amare as an unstoppable offensive force. thats why boozer got so many votes.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

This poll shouldve been closed long ago. It wasnt a runaway like it is now. It was 65-64 Amare with the lead until the recent bump.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Its nice to see what people thought before the year started.


----------

